# We Are #25, Keep Voting...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

And have a Happy New Year!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup Happy New Years to everyone & keep voting


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote vote!!

Oh yeah and happy new year's eve!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

we should make a logo saying: hey visitor! have you voted today?

and put it up next to the aquarank animated logo.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

21 now! As of this post


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well since it's NEW YEARS. I guess its a great time for everyone to start voting regurlary so we can stay on top this year


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Can you only vote once time a day?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes only once a day from your computer. If you got to a friends house, you can vote again 

The counters have rest for a new week, and we are now #16 at the time of this post. Here is are chance to take #1. Lets get voting again everyone!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

we are number 12 when i wrote this,


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll get on my T-mobile sidekick & vote also.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

number 6!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

numba 5 now...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you vote


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uh, oh.. down to #7 again. VOTE! Vote like the wind!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

NUMBER 6!!!!!

woot!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yeehaa!

We'll probably never beat Fishprofiles with all their bells & whistles & goodies until we can get them as well, but we GOTS to beat Age Of Aquariums! Such a mean & nasty site like that has no business being ahead of us.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Question about fishprofiles, don't you have to be a premium member(paying $$) to post photo's on their website?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

**Did not send out memo to entire office building to vote for website  ********


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

We are at #8, slipping a little, keep voting!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

HEHE, we should make a required vote for fishforums when new peeps register *cough* *cough*


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I could make a welcome pm that has the link in the PM, hmmmmm 

Well I think I can


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

number 8 right now


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup still numero 6. If a few more people would vote we could move up. We have untill Sunday untill the counters reset so lets take the *****#1*****spot before the counters reset. C'mon for those of you who don't know just hit the Aquarank banner on the front page then click vote for this site or just hjit the link in my signature and do the same or anyone else's signature that has a link in it. If we keep this thread and/or vote for fishforums sticky thread alive people will keep on voting.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

You people need to start voting I've been also going on my T'mobile Sidekick cellphone to get in another vote each day.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I sent the link to my friends on AIM and told them to vote


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

**just a bump**


----------

